# 2006 Hybrid Striped Bass



## [email protected]

Here's an average Hybrid Striper from my pond. I stocked 20 in 5"-6" in August of 2006. Here's one I caught yesterday. They put up a heck of a fight and grow pretty fast in case anyone was thinking of stocking them.


----------



## Day81

They are one of my favorite fish because of there growth rate and there hard fighting. Its pretty amazing how they grow so fast.


----------



## Salmonid

My 5-6" HSB are being delivered in Late Sept, I have 40 of em coming. Im looking forward to watching them come up and eat pellets!

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

That should be a good time to stock them Salmonoid. I've heard they are easily stressed in hot weather but I took a chance and everything was fine. I'm still pretty careful when I catch them and get them back in the water ASAP. They fight like a smallmouth on speed.


----------



## Fishman

They're definitally an awsome, and up and coming fish being found in farm ponds. They are insane to watch eat pellet feed when they get huge, even the small guys are ravenous.

Yup, Hybrids are big sissy though when it comes to their toughness. I've definitally killed more hybrid striped bass than any other specie when it comes to stocking. Make sure they're acclimated well and not in direct sunlight.

Ya ever eatten any of'em pondfin? Like'em or not?


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't eaten any yet. I haven't been i too big a hurry since the stockers were $4.75 each. There pretty popular commercial fish but usually harvested pretty small. I like the taste of white bass so I'm hoping their similar and that they taste just as good at 10 lbs.


----------



## fxs

I went to lake Cumberland years ago and caught stripers, looked like giant white bass. When fileted they resembled white bass with the red vein in the upper 1/3 of the filet. They were excellent after the red part was cut out and fed to cats(feline). Those were in the 20 to 30 pound range. I have never considered stocking them...I would guess they are a hell of a predator so forage fish would defintely pay the price. I can't keep enough for the PET bass to eat now. Good luck and let us know how they do.


----------



## fxs

[email protected] said:


> I haven't eaten any yet. I haven't been i too big a hurry since the stockers were $4.75 each. There pretty popular commercial fish but usually harvested pretty small. I like the taste of white bass so I'm hoping their similar and that they taste just as good at 10 lbs.


Pondfish if you like white bass you should consider a trip to Lima, those damn things are so thick in the reservoirs that you can't avoid them.


----------



## [email protected]

fxs, I pick up enough white bass at CJ fishing for crappie and eyes. It's good to know striper taste good too, I've never caught a full blooded one but may if make it over to Kiser sometime. I cut the dark fatty meat out of everthing I catch. It seems like no matter what kind of fish (trout, salmon, catfish) that off colored meat always tastes bad.


----------



## MaumeeAngler

how big do hybrid strippers get?


----------



## 1catdaddy1

state record is about 17#6 I believe,but they do grow bigger.


----------



## Fishman

They get huge in farm ponds honestly. My bosses fish are probably 5-6 years old and all solid 10#+ carbon copy's of one another.

I've taken them home up to 2#'s and I thought they were delicious. I've never had a really big one.


----------



## [email protected]

MaumeeAngler said:


> how big do hybrid strippers get?


Maybe 6' at best. I like seeing them under 130lbs. Try Diamond's Cabaret.


----------



## TightLine

[email protected] said:


> Maybe 6' at best. I like seeing them under 130lbs. Try Diamond's Cabaret.


That's funny!


----------



## Fishman

rofl that mispelling on this forum never gets old 

I think 8#'s is very realistic in ponds, and 10# plus isn't hard to reach. Some of the biggest one's I've seen are in lakes that had severe shad problems. _Severe _is the key word there, yeah, a lot of state lakes have good shad populations.


----------



## beemoth

[email protected] said:


> Here's an average Hybrid Striper from my pond. I stocked 20 in 5"-6" in August of 2006. Here's one I caught yesterday. They put up a heck of a fight and grow pretty fast in case anyone was thinking of stocking them.


What else do you have stocked with the stripers? I would like to stock 25-50 of them. I've heard they effectively control an over population of gills. My concern is that I have perch and gills and smallmouth bass---I don't want to put them in if the stripers would take out all the perch before the gills. I'm sure you'll lose some perch but I don't want an over population of gills either.
My pond is 3 yrs old---18-20' deep. thanks, beemoth


----------



## [email protected]

I stocked 225 bluegill, from breeder size to a couple of inches along with 10lbs of fathead minnows and 25 hybrid bluegill 3-4" in October of 2003 just after the pond was built. I stocked 15 channel cats and 2 grass carp early the following summer and 25 largemouth 4"-6" long later that fall. In July of 2006 I threw my cast net into a school of fry and surprisingly found them to be gizzard shad, I'm still not sure how I got them. I knew they are usually bad for a pond and per Bob Lusk's recommendation, I stocked 20 hybrid striped bass 5-6" long to help control them. I've been feeding high protein pellets once a day since the beginning and aerating the past two years.

Can you tell us a little more about your pond Beemoth? Size, number and timing of different species stocked, are you feeding or planning to feed? Are you aerating? Where are you located? What is your goal(s) for your pond?


----------



## beemoth

Pond size is 1 3/4 acre---18-20' deep.
Aerating------no
Feeding----yes and no ( I feed about once a week through the spring/summer) the hybrid gills & channel cats eat the feed. Perch and smallmouth bass don't.
Location---Mansfield
Goals---grow the perch for the table.

The route 30 extension from Mansfield to Bucyrus (all new 4 lane) runs behind my property. I asked the construction company if they needed dirt that I would trade mine for a pond. You should see all the new ponds along new route 30. The pond was dug summer of 2004 and filled slowly but surely from rain and runoff which took almost to the fall of 2005 to completely fill. I never thought it would reach the overflow pipe but now does and it releases excess water when it comes up. I put a screen on the overflow pipe to keep the fish in. The first stocking was in Aug. 2005 ---400 perch, 50 shellcracker,2500 fathead minnows. Oct 2005 --150 perch. March 2006--500 hybrid bluegill--March 2006--90 smallmouth bass --March 2007 --25 channel catfish. The dealer I bought from is Fender Fish Hatchery in Baltic,Oh. I know this long but it's the pond history. All the fish are doing really well. What's your opinion on adding some hybrid striped bass. Thanks for your post. beemoth


----------



## beemoth

all the fish i stocked were fingerlings
the smallies are avg--12-14''
perch are 9-11''
gills--big ones are 8-9''
catfish are 12-14'' and growing good


----------



## Fishman

If you're a consistant pellet feeder and there is no bluegill population issue. You can put 50 in per acre comfortabley but, I think that number is a bit high if you looking to grow perch primarily for the table. My personal recommendation would be to stock 50 total for your pond, and see if you have any encounters with'em. Most people complain about how difficult they are to catch that pellet feed religiously. It true in any pond I've fished with them, and they are pellet fed. If there are a lot of them though, they're easy to catch.

Surprised to hear ya had shad ponfin. I can honestly say I've never saw a single shad in any of our production ponds. I have seen hatcherys in Ohio that had shad problems though. Who did ya get the fish from, just outta curiosity? I highly doubt you got it from the producer, but anythings possible. Do you still have shad?


----------



## [email protected]

Beemoth, Since your not feeding daily I wouldn't stock hybrid striped bass in your pond until you get your forage corrected. Your growth has been ok so far but I think your about to hit a wall. It would be a lot easier to do it now than with another predator in the pond. Hybrid Bluegill reproduce very little, if at all and are competing directly with your perch. Shellcrackers have low reproduction as well. The 2500 fatheads are probably already gone with that many hybrid bluegill, perch and smallmouth present. If you want Hybrid stripers as a bonus with eating size perch as your primary focus, you should drastically reduce your Hybrid Bluegill, it's a crime that someone recommend to stock so many. Remove as many as you can catch, leaving 75 to 100 max. You should replace them with standard bluegills. Standard bluegills are much better reproducers and this will give your predators a main forage and in my experience will outgrow the hybrid bluegill in the long run. You should stock the standard bluegills (3"-5") this fall if possible. Your predators are small enough right now they likely won't be eaten. Hopefully you'll get a good spawn next spring and be able to stock Hybrid stripers then. You could also benefit from golden shiners if you have grassy spawning structure/weeds for them to lay eggs on. They would benefit both the perch and the smallmouth. You stocked a wise number of channel cats, they will become predators too in a couple of years but I would also add a few largemouth (10 female only) to help keep the smallmouth and mid-size bluegill numbers in check. 

Of course you could just install an automatic feeder and feed a couple of times a day and put the Hybrid stipers in this fall.


----------



## [email protected]

Fishman, I had a couple of 18" shad die last fall. I've removed a few that were 10-12" while seining or throwing my cast net. It's crazy how fast they grow and reproduce...this is of course the problem with them. This year, I've seen a few at feeding time that are around 6" as well as a very small school 2'x2'. They do eat pellets, taking feed away from desireable species. When they first appeared, there were 3 schools of fry 8'x8'. The Hybrid stripers are perfectly equipped to control the small shad and have done well so far. For me, stocking hybrid stripers was a much more appealing option than draining and starting over. Let me be very clear to anyone reading, DO NOT STOCK GIZZARD SHAD!

My fish came from Freshwater Farms but I'm not blaming them...unless I hear from others who received stock from them and have the same problem or if anyone has actually seen shad at their place.


----------



## Salmonid

A couple of points here, Gizzard shad can quickly get too big to be eaten by most fish and then you end up with a bunch of proliffic breeders with no predators for them, thats a problem! Too bad Threadfin shad are not common here, ( were just a hair above the northern most liveable range) 

I got all my fish from 2 dealers, 95% from 1 and just Perch from the other, I know have a 5" bright orange colored goldfish in the mix at feeding time and assume he came with all the buegils and such since the perch were easier to tell if there was anything mixed wth them. Not that 1 goldfish is a problem but it just shows that species do get mixed at comercial fisheries with some commonality.

With that said, I am still waiting to see my first perch or Black Crappie hit the pellets, they never come up. all other species HBG, RES, BG, BLC,CC have at least doubled in size so from since April. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

Salmonoid, I wonder if the perch are just eating the pellets that sink to the bottom. You could try some pellet dough balls with no weight on light line to see. I'm feeding Aquamax 400 and about 15%-20% sink as soon as I throw them in.


----------



## beemoth

Pondfin
thanks for the advice. 
The hybrid gills have spawned cause there's plenty of small gills swimming around and they eat the feed with the channel cats. My concern was stocking 500 hy-gills but if you stock 250 per acre and I have a 1 3/4 acre i guess I overstocked it by 100. I was figuring that mortality rate would whack that many anyway. If stunting becomes a problem for me I'll be asking you for some advice. thanks for your post. I'll try to post a pic on here.


----------



## Fishman

Oh WOW, completely missed that Beemoth. Get some good old fashion bluegill in there A.S.A.P! Not sure who the knuckle head out there that is selling this as a good idea but it's terrible. Mixing gills and hybrids together - in my opinion - an excellant idea since you'll get a lot of forage as hybrid (fast growning) quality wanes.

Pretty odd ya have that Goldfish Mark! Drove a fish truck for Jones for almost 4 years, never saw a goldfish in any of my tanks or at the farms for that matter. I have seen stray largemouths though. When our trucks are loaded at the farm, we drive the trucks into a big barn where there are maybe 30 or so holding tanks. The guy loading the truck uses a cart that holds maybe a 100 gallons of water or so, to count from the holding tanks to the cart and then moves them to the truck. He takes it very seriously, but I'm not going to say the chance isn't there. Have you added any plants to your pond? I see stray goldfish come from that fairly often.

As far as the perch go, have you caught any? They honestly should be pellet feeding by this point. Don't hold your breath on the crappies coming up to feed either, never saw'em take a commerical pellet in my life. Krill yes, pellets nope.


----------



## Salmonid

Fishman, not saying the GF came from JFH, but I watched the YP go in, and I know if wasnt with them but maybe I missed it. anyways, I have not yet started fishing for anything yet, afraid once I start, there will be no turning back...ha ha. I figure they are in there and lurkig below the others, I may throw a cas net into the feeding frenzy one of these days and do a quick survey on how everything looks and may be able to get one that way. Tough part will be getting away from the thousands of GS that are feeding .

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

Hybrid bluegill grow great at first but standard bluegill will outgrow the hybrids eventually. Hybrid bluegill (F1) are 95%-98% Male so with the number you stocked, you might have 25 females at best. Offspring (F2 hybrids) will not have the hybrid vigor of their parents. Let me give you a couple examples from my pond.

Here's an F1 Hybrid Bluegill 3 years old









Here's a standard bluegill that was stocked the same size at the same time









Hybrid bluegill X Standard bluegill offspring, notice that it is missing the desired traits in both parents, except for the F1 agressiveness.


----------



## Fishman

Awsome gill Pondfin!! That thing is 3 years old?! Good lord, are all the gills stocked then carbon copys?

Mark, anythings possible. Look at it this way, give those cats a few years and it'll be gone. That is provided mellon doesn't castnet it to go paylakin'


----------



## Fishman

I was always under the impression that hybrid bluegills grew extremely fast in their first few years, surpassing bluegill for a while, but given the considerably longer adverage lifespan of bluegills, bluegills have the potential to be larger, expecally in the state of Ohio. The same can be said for redear.

I'll be honest and say the largest sunfish I ever saw in Ohio was a F1 Hybrid - probably went 12 inches, and _maybe_ a bluegill of 11" I do however beleive bluegill will ultimatley get larger.


----------



## beemoth

Pondfin---Fishman
how do you post pictures. i keep trying but i'm doing something wrong. thanks for any help. beemoth

good pics of your gills Pondfin


----------



## Fishman

At the top of the page click "Photo Gallery" then click "Upload photos" on the right had side of the screen. After you've uploaded it, right click on the photo and copy the URL and when you make a post click the image that looks like mountains with a sun over them. Paste the URL of the image into the script window and you're done.


----------



## beemoth

Fishman--I clicked on photo gallery. It goes to the next page and I don't see anything that says "upload photo". I've tried it several times. What's this photobucket? Do you have to register with that to attach pictures?


----------



## Fishman

Nope. Click on Photo Gallery. Look down to the first soild blue bar. On the right you will see "upload photo"


----------



## [email protected]

Fishman, Both the hybrids and standards from that initial stocking varied a couple of inches. The ones I posted were some of the largest and were caught the same day 15 minutes apart. I have some underachievers too. I was feeding 42% protein trout pellets the first year from Freedom Feeds (out of business now) in Urbana. Everything seemed to do really well on that feed but they only sold sinking pellets. I'm not getting that much growth now so I've been culling slots of bluegill and bass and removing all channel cats to try to get the same results I did early on.

Beemoth, I like using photobucket.com . Just go there and set up a free account. It's simple to upload photos (or batches of photos). Once uploaded to photobucket, copy the text in the box labeled URL below the picture then paste into the body of the post here.


----------



## Fishman

Regardless man, for a relativley young bluegill she's a beast!


----------



## [email protected]

In my previous picture, the standard bluegills body profile resembles a male more than a female. She looks like an immature male but also looks spawned out and doesn't have definite black tipped scales on her head or the big ear typical in bulls. I'm about 75&#37; sure it's a female...a good breeder either way.

I think this is a male


----------



## beemoth

Thanks for your help Pondfin & Fishman

Now I have another question and would like to read what you think about ----

What's the best way to get the water temperature of my pond?
take it at the surface or a foot or so off the bottom---- 
I'm sure that you'll have 2 different temps but which one would you go by if somebody would ask ---What's your water temperature?
thanks guys


----------



## [email protected]

Beemoth, I guess it depends on what question you're trying to answer. For the most part "temperature" is surface temperature.


----------



## Fishman

Yeah Boomoth, surface temps is typically how it's defined.

PondFin, pushing 10" ; good lord man now you're just showing off


----------



## [email protected]

Fishman said:


> PondFin, pushing 10" ; good lord man now you're just showing off


Maybe a little  ....and they were all caught within 1/2 hour of each other.


----------



## Fishman

haha!!!


----------



## beemoth

did it work this time?http://s520.photobucket.com/albums/w329/beemoth/?action=view&current=DSCI0299.jpg


----------



## beemoth

did







this one work?


----------



## beemoth

I'm still trying to get this attachment thing down.
This was a march 2006 fingerling. I got the title and pic mixed up. I'm a rookie.


----------



## beemoth

Some perch from my pond last November


----------



## beemoth

Smallmouth bass-----same day--same floating minnow rapala
they're fun to catch.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the pics Beemoth. Looks like a lot of fun. I've been debating about adding some perch that nice stringer may just put me over the edge.

No offense, but your smallies are looking pretty thin. I've removed about 10 LM the past week from my pond that were slightly thinner than your smallmouth. I would expect smallmouth to be considerably fatter that Largemouth the same length.


----------



## beemoth

No offense taken Pondfin
I stocked 90 smallies in a 1 3/4 acre pond. Are you thinking it's time to add more forage as in fatheads ? I was thinking of waiting until spring so they'd spawn instead of stocking this fall---cause they'd just get ate up with no spawn this fall. Maybe add some golden shiners this fall. What'cha think?


----------



## [email protected]

You can add the fatheads but think about this:

It takes 10 lbs of forage for a bass to gain 1lb. If you have 90 smallies, you'll need to feed them 900lbs of minnows for them to gain 1lb. You should also consider that the hybrid gills will be eating minnows too or roughly 2500lbs of minnows to gain 1/2 pound. Then say you want your 400 perch to gain 1/4 pound, better add another 1000lbs of fatheads.

So, 4400lbs of minnows at $7.42 per pound equals about $32,650.00 for next years minnow budget.

35 bags of commercial feed would do about the same for around $1100.

My recommendation would be to work on correcting your balance by removing as many hybrid bluegills as you can and replacing them with standard bluegill and supplementally feeding about 100-200lbs of high protein feed per month.

I wouldn't stock golden shiners unless you have at least 10&#37; of your bottom covered in submerged weeds (preferably grassy) for them to spawn on and fry to hide in.


----------



## beemoth

If I had $32,650.00 I'd be paying down the mortgage.
You think the smallies would forage on the reg bluegills better than the hybrid gills? Adding reg gills I can do cause my neighbor said I could get what I need from him. ---------I'll stock golden shiners/fatheads this next spring. Maybe remove a few smallies too and give to my neighbor. Are you feeding 100#lbs of feed per month? just wondering.


----------



## beemoth

100lbs. of feed breaks down to about 3lbs per day
I don't think the fish I have would eat that much and I'd just be wasting it. 
Right now I fill a 1 gallon old pickle jar with feed and if I feed every day at dusk I'm using about 1/3 of the jar. I'm guessing that would be 1/2 lb maybe a little more but that's about all they eat. 
I just feed off the dock instead of walking around the whole pond throwing out feed.


----------



## [email protected]

I wouldn't spend $30K on minnows either. I was just trying to make a point that feeding pellets makes a lot more sense.

I'm feeding 75lbs a month on average but my pond is only 1/2 acre. I feed by hand off my dock around sunset and adjust rations daily depending on how active they are feeding. They fish have been a little less active this month than they were last month.

I'm thinking about getting an automatic feeder and going to 3 a day feedings next year and that will probably push it to 100lbs per month.

Theoretically if I'm feeding 100lbs I should be harvesting 25lbs. but my fish are still growing and I'm sure Mother Nature is taking some for herself. I have removed around 50lbs of fish this month though, mostly underperforming bass and oversize catfish.


----------



## [email protected]

They recommend feeding your fish from the same spot over or near the deepest part of the pond. On larger lakes it's a little different but 1 feeding location is probably fine on a 1.5 acre pond.

Beemoth, is your dock near the deep water in your pond or the shallow end?

I think fathead minnows are a good addition when starting up a new pond and given spawning structure and several months or more to reproduce without predation. IMO they are a waste of money adding to a pond with little dense cover and lots of predators. Fatheads are just too slow to live long enough to reproduce a significant amount with predators present. 

A well balanced unfed pond will support 100lbs of predators per acre. I could argue that hybrid bluegill and perch are predators. Let's say right now your smallies are 1lb each or 90lbs. total. Your pond at 1.5 acres would support 150lbs. if it was well balanced but due to the hybrid bluegill's extremely low reproduction rates and their largemouths allowing them to compete almost directly with the smallies, I'm going to say you're probably not going to get much more growth out of them. If you're only feeding 1/2lb of feed to 1000 fish, (are there even 1000 pellets in 1/2 pound) I can't immagine it's doing much. Standard bluegill would compete less with the smallmouth than the hybrids and produce a lot more offspring for the smallies to munch on. Also if you're bass are at 1lb. now where will you be in another year?

Beemoth, if you're seriously concerned about standard bluegills overpopulating and still want to grow big fish. You're going to have to increase feeding drastically. The producer of the feed you're using should be able to give you fairly accurate information on how much you should feed. Bluegills have fairly small stomachs and benefit significantly from multiple feedings per day so you'll probably need to budget in a feeder too.


----------



## beemoth

Thanks for the info PondFin. Finding a guy like you that knows his stuff is very helpful. I'm glad I found this website. I'm glad you share your info.

My dock is close to the shallow end with 8ft of water off the end of the dock and if you swim to the right after jumping off you'll be headed for the shallowest end of the whole pond. To the left and straight out off the dock is all deep. It's a deep hole except for the shallow end which I put in for the kids in case they swim. 

The feed I currently use is about the size of a rabbit turd and the small Hybrid gills struggle to eat it. Bigger gills and Cats no problem. I probably need a smaller size feed to satisify all of them. The feed store only had the 1 brand of feed guess I better check somewhere else.

One of these days I want to ask you about controlling weeds and structure you've added to your pond. I gotta get going to bed--gotta work in morning


----------



## Fishman

Pondfin completely forgot about the automatic feed question you asked me a few weeks ago. As far as I know Texas Hunter feeders can throw the size of feed you asked about, no problem. The only potential issue, and I think you'll encounter this is a lot of feeders... as the hopper narrows down to reduce the ammount of feed thrown into the blower the larger feeds might simply jam at the entrance.


----------



## [email protected]

beemoth, I was feeding Purina gamefish chow for a couple of years. It's good stuff and has multiple sizes all in one bag. All species seem to take to it pretty quickly and it's probably the most commonly available.


----------



## [email protected]

Fishman, when you said blower feeder, I was wondering if it had an air-lock/cell-wheel that could jam. Those pellets are huge and not really round. My plan at this point is to set the feeder up with small pellets for multiple feedings and still feed the Aquamax Largemouth pellets by hand once a day. Feeding by hand gives me an excuse to be at the pond and keeps me in touch with what's happening too. My bass seem to be doing pretty well on once a day feedings and they will eat some of the smaller pellets too as will the hybrid stripers.


----------



## Fishman

I honestly don't know the answer to that question, but I will ask for you. I was under the impression that at set intervals a hopper door opens and a blower turns on, ejecting the feed as it funnels down to the "V" (honestly don't know the opening size but cant imagine its very large) Although I'm not a pond owner, I've personally always enjoyed hand feeding for the obvious reasons. Simply put it's a simple way to keep tabs on things.


----------



## Salmonid

While I am new to this game, I am feeding 1 time a day, early evenings, about 1/2 to 3/4 a lb I figure and it seems to be about what they can eat in 15 minutes . In fact the first handful gets hammered by the GS and FHM, then the next couple of throws a tad bit further out are where all the blue gills are and then the last few throws are about 15 ft out and is where all the catfish feed. Swarms of minnows follow the floating stuff up to the bank and while Its too big for them, they keep pushing them around and seem to be getting enouh of it to satisfy themselves, the bluegills eat for about 5 minutes and then they are full and the cats just swim around with there mouths open and vacuum in everything thats left. If the fish are very active Ill add another scoop to the mix, just depends. I use the Purina Game Fish chow and there seems to be no problems with it. Do to the cost of feeders, Im hand feeding as well. I really enjoy watching them come up as does my dogs, they love to stand on the dock and watch them feed and even swim right through them. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

Everything I've read says only to feed what they'll eat in 15 minutes. I've been giving them more like 1/2 hour if it's not too windy.


----------



## Fishman

haha good lord that's a long time Pondfin.

Would love to see a picture of the dog swimming through the fish Mark!


----------



## Salmonid

Ill work on that picture for ya, its a sight to see, a little jack russell swimming with his mouth open scooping up fish pellets just like a catfish!!!

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman

haha you didn't tell us he was eatting the pellets, i just thought ya meant he was chasing the fish... looking forward to it!


----------



## [email protected]

My daughter caught one over the weekend. They seem to be gaining well


----------



## Fishman

Salmonid said:


> In fact the first handful gets hammered by the GS and FHM,



Love to hear it. This is why people should put baitfish in their pond! Granted these are the fatheads and shiners that went in prior to the game fish stocking so the odds were in their favor  Even after you have established populations of gamefish stocking them at the appropriate rates you will get some spawning from them. It's somewhat difficult to establish them but I've seen at lot of ponds where I see "pinheads" (little fatheads) all the way to the fall from spring stockings. Baitfish are considerably more nutritious and also quite healthier than pellet food. I too think people should put the mass of their feeding budgets into pellet feeding, but baitfish serve a great purpose. If you have a feeding regiment in your pond, it takes a lot of pressure off of stocking baitfish as well.


----------



## hang_loose

Nice fish!!! Also looks like you have a great little fishing partner.


----------



## Salmonid

Here is 1 of 40 HSB stocked by Jones last week, these are some real large fish....( 3-5") was hoping to get 5-7" fish but this was all they had. 









also got some replacement Black Crappies since Jones owed me some from the spring stocking. so I got about 50 of these guys, ( 3-5" )








but again was trying to get 5-7" fish since everything else in the pond is 6-13" so I hope the blues ( 11-13" ) stay away from the HSB and BC over the winter.
I do have billions of fhm and gs in the pond so thats the plan, to keep everyone happy and well fed over the winter. They are slowing down on the pellets in the last few days with the cold nights.

Salmonid


----------



## JIG

Dude that is pretty cool stuff! I bet by now your kids dragg you out of bed to get to the water. Beats video games!


----------

